# Bwahahahahahahaahah



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Remember when I told u I would get you back, well I am a man of my word. But what you have to understand is when I do something I don't screw around. My self amd now 26 of my fellow BOTL are gonna rain down on you.

BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

*TAKE COVER*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

hahaha yea we are. GET READY!!!!!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow another secretive mass bombing already?? :yield:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> Wow another secretive mass bombing already?? :yield:


Oh this one has had some planning....

I must also give a giant shout out to T.W. - The mastermind and commanding general.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Oh this one has had some planning....
> 
> I must also give a giant shout out to T.W. - The mastermind and commanding general.


Looking forward to the pics of the carnage!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

You can run but you cannot hide! Hahahahaha!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I want in....


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I smell carnage!!! Poor soul.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Some people don't know how to be nice with out diggin them selves a hole...LOL




I am in and TW aint kidding about screwing around with this...





Shawn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My box is packed and will be heading to the Post Office in the morning.

DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 7998


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

DANG!! 26 is a great number!! Great planning must have gone into this one. Good show, I cannot wait to see the destruction.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just ignore me..long day..LOL



Shawn


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sent mine last week. Hopefully it gets there with the rest of the missiles!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Poor guy. Shouldn't mess with Texa....I mean TW.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

What is going on? Haha, How did I miss this? Is it too late for me to join in?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohhhh noez. Tw. Went crazy and lost his mind


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Huh...well that worked out nicely! Haha, I had actually gotten a bomb together for this BOTL today and sent it out. I'm thinking he is going to be in for a rude awakening! 

*que evil laugh*


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Can You feel the BOTL'ly LOVE here????


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

My friends this is gonna be amazing. Be sure to hang around for the show!!!!!!!!! This BOTL is gonna get what he deserves!!!!!!!!!! 

BOOM


BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes the white biggie smalls is printing his label right now, and there is a top secret misson going on right now also, Ha HA Ha Ha, see what happens next on "how the coolidor turns".........


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Bombs away... Hahahahaha


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine has left the building and on it's way


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine is going out momentarily.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Can You feel the BOTL'ly LOVE here????


There's some SOTL'ly lovin  going down as well.
Ordinance loaded and bomb dropped at o-dark-thirty today. :lever: 
I so can't wait to see this poor chump sucka get destroyed! :kicknuts:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

lane:


:boom: :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

2Curious said:


> There's some SOTL'ly lovin  going down as well.
> Ordinance loaded and bomb dropped at o-dark-thirty today. :lever:
> I so can't wait to see this poor chump sucka get destroyed! :kicknuts:


Sorry Kerri! My bad!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

My Daisy Cutter is in the air!!! Not the first time I have taken the target out!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine is going to be a day behind everyones due to taking my wife to the doctor for what we found out is a fractured wrist. No time to go by the post office. She is fine, wasn't a bad fracture. Bomb will be in the air tomorrow.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Target acquired, taking off now!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Pew pew pew!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

You poor, poor soul. The list is approaching thirty. So many I've lost track hide the wife and children. Better warn the neighbors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm excited, I added a little bonus in at the last minute!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Sent mine last week. Hopefully it gets there with the rest of the missiles!


*SWEEEEET!!! *

*That is a Beautiful Canadian Thing!:clap2:.... :beerchug:*

*.*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> ......... Ha HA Ha Ha, see what happens next on "how the coolidor turns".........


*Pahahhaahaahaahaahaahaaaa!!! *

*Classic!!!!!!! *


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

you guys are crazy..... crazy good not crazy bad! 

is this poor soul #4????

hope this person has something like this


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

2Curious said:


> There's some SOTL'ly lovin  going down as well.
> Ordinance loaded and bomb dropped at o-dark-thirty today. :lever:
> I so can't wait to see this poor chump sucka get destroyed! :kicknuts:


Haahaahaaahaahaaahahaaaaaa!!!

That is some bruatal work there Kerri!!!:biglaugh:

After he hits the ground from your kick, *Landfill Productions Inc.* will be there to bury him!!!!

Muawhahaahaahahaaaa......Muawhahaahaahahaaaa___!Muawhahaahaahahaaaa__________!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

My guess is the destruction should begin today. Should be veeeeeery interesting.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> My guess is the destruction should begin today. Should be veeeeeery interesting.


Your guess should be right. I am nervous with anticipation, can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Dang, wish I'd gotten in on this.. I love mass destruction! 
:target:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ray said:


> Dang, wish I'd gotten in on this.. I love mass destruction!
> :target:


Oh its never too late..LOL

PM TW....

Shawn


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

He is absolutely correct. A few after shocks hurt would be nice. No need to let him down easy.


----------

